# How is Alum Creek Lake doing?



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Does anybody fish it? I caught my first Musky on Alum prolly back around 2009 or 2010.
Do they still stock it an a rate of one Musky per acre?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Hay lazy where is Alum creel lake? Is it in the middle of Alum creek or is it a Mystical lake that you have to have a special handshake to go and fish it


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Geez BH. Take it easy on an old fart recovering from cancer.




__





alum creek map - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

I fish Alum 1 or 2 days a week but have never targeted muskie. I did see a nice one last Friday and my first thought was it could pull my canoe all over the lake. Just not quite ready for that yet


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I found a few out there!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

You were right CG...a nice fat 35! I'm glad to see Alum Creek is doing alright.


----------

